# post some single gate hoppers running 10 batterys



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

i need to see some single pump hoppers/street rides. just waiting on a package from black magic. i am running 10 batterys,16 in rear, 4.5 tons, 1inch portBM, number 11 head,single hose to y block in engine bay. i want 40+ inchs. that reasonable height to expect?! any tricks/secret info to get more? pm me


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

uk based and good at keeping secrets! lol show me the magic!! :biggrin:


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

:thumbsup: Sounds like a good setup.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

damn didn't think you needed no tips homeboy


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

yeah-well there was a topic on here that was the same and i can't find it. anyway what u doing ali using a pic of my spare car!!! don't you know its sold! lol


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

* Here is My Black Magic hopper only running 8 batteries single pump did 52" on 13's.*


----------



## 86cutt (Nov 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 15 2006, 01:27 AM~6571677
> * Here is My Black Magic hopper only running 8 batteries single pump did 52" on 13's.
> 
> 
> ...


the 13s are cool homie but the tires gotz to go run 155-80-13 those others are killin it


----------



## how_high? (Feb 27, 2006)

Another Hatter :twak:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 15 2006, 02:27 AM~6571677
> * Here is My Black Magic hopper only running 8 batteries single pump did 52" on 13's.
> 
> 
> ...


r u runnin a piston pump


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

high-thanks everyone for posting replys. no piston in the tank at min,but i may change this. looking good 1sikmc. can i ask you what your set up is,pm me if you need to keep it on the quiet! 

what springs? standard rear end i take it/maybe inch uppers??? sorry but tru-rydaz are the only club in the uk pushing the scene so its just me and another guy called stevie d (you may have seen his car on here) having to learn and see what works-costs a lot to ship/experiment. so any help is a bonus. laters


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

i'm hoppin shit too dawg


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Nov 15 2006, 06:51 AM~6572220
> *high-thanks everyone for posting replys. no piston in the tank at min,but i may change this. looking good 1sikmc.  can i ask you what your set up is,pm me if you need to keep it on the quiet!
> 
> what springs? standard rear end i take it/maybe inch uppers???  sorry but  tru-rydaz are the only club in the uk pushing the scene so its just me and another guy called stevie d (you may have seen his car on here) having to learn and see what works-costs a lot to ship/experiment.  so any help is a bonus. laters
> *


 what kind of car engine..if you have 4.5 i would recommend a full wrap..especially a gbody the coils will break the car ..we need more info to give u tips


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

hes got a full wrap caprice top arms so it should be good to go 

mr rod il roll down with the new bitts once they get here n show ya how to hitt that switch i think it should hit 40s easily mine would do 45+ at 60v without the pistons charged :biggrin:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

i done a full wrap,flaked and doller signed up, v8, 10 batterys as far back as i can. i am after the tips that are never shared apart from between the top boys. ron from black magic has been a help via my bro stevie d.

got a few pics at www.myspace.com/teamrod


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

i was trying to play dumb so i could steal ideas from across the pond and make the uk a happier place! lol

keep that advice coming rocksolid84 or anyone for that matter-i use to love watch tim dogs build up threads etc etc. the uk scene if awful-always the same 6 batterys up and down/side to side shit. always pushing to make my ride better!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Nov 15 2006, 11:02 AM~6573739
> *i was trying to play dumb so i could steal ideas from across the pond and make the uk a happier place! lol
> 
> keep that advice coming rocksolid84 or anyone for that matter-i use to love watch tim dogs build up threads etc etc. the uk scene if awful-always the same 6 batterys up and down/side to side shit. always pushing to make my ride better!
> *


 im feeling ya there just shame its such a acrap colour ,ya better hurry up n get it done so we can atleast nose up 2 hoppers b4 mine gets sold


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

to all of you guys state side-this guys is running scared and trying to flea the uk because of my car! purple hops higher than blue anyway buddy! lol


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha remember im the big dogg my car actualy hops lol

purple is a good colour to hop i admit but with a yellow frame comon now :biggrin:


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

THIS IS SINGLE TEN BATTERIES


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERES MY BOY ''PINKY'S'' CUTLASS.....BMH BUILT,PINKY TWEAKED :biggrin: 








WITH A SINGLE PISTON ,OLD SCHOOL


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

thanks for taking time to reply,now i need to know the 'PINKY TWEAKED '


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Nov 16 2006, 01:24 AM~6578991
> *thanks for taking time to reply,now i need to know the 'PINKY TWEAKED '
> *


THAT MEANS 6500.00 TO MOST :biggrin:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

lol. dollars i hope!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 16 2006, 02:14 AM~6579158
> *THAT MEANS 6500.00 TO MOST :biggrin:
> *



6500 pounds more?..... 


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

ha ha . keep the info and boot install pics coming! i love checking out the way other people do stuff.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Nov 15 2006, 11:33 AM~6574016
> *to all of you guys state side-this guys is running scared and trying to flea the uk because of my car! purple hops higher than blue anyway buddy! lol
> *


i aint gunna say nuttin they say pictures speak louder than words so here ya go 









oh n mr rod read the shirt









:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

if i could find all the kids i have world wide -then i too would make them wear t-shirts with lies on them! anyway as soon as my parts arrive (at your house! lol ) i am going to hire a midget and design a t-shirt you mofo! 

ps- high height on the hopper! remember the height it got on the second lick that time-jesus! i want some of that!

laters


----------



## alex75 (Jan 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by how_high?_@Nov 14 2006, 11:44 PM~6571758
> *Another Hatter :twak:
> *


wtf.you dont like guys that wear hats :dunno:


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 15 2006, 12:27 AM~6571677
> * Here is My Black Magic hopper only running 8 batteries single pump did 52" on 13's.
> 
> 
> ...


ANY PICS OF THE SETUP


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Na i cant post pics of the set-up. I can tell you that it was a single Black Magic piston, 8 batt to the nose. I had two pumps to the rear so i can power 3 and also get more weight in the trunk the legal way :biggrin: . I have my uppers trailing arms extended 1 inch. I also have a full frame rack with 4.5 ton springs. Oh yea the car has a V8. :0


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 15 2006, 12:27 AM~6571677
> * Here is My Black Magic hopper only running 8 batteries single pump did 52" on 13's.
> 
> 
> ...


I THINK THE INCHES YOUR CLAIMING ARE QUESTIONABLE, BUT ITS COOL
THATS WHY WERE DOING ANOTHER ONE IN THE RULES. WE'LL BE SEEING YOU.
P.S. NO WIEGHT YOU GUYS KNOW HOW I GET DOWN.
NOT JUST A CLAIM NO MOTHA FUCKIN WIEGHT


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 17 2006, 09:40 PM~6592548
> * and alsoget more weight in the trunk
> *


AND THE BUMPER LIKE TROYS 80 CUTLASS SINGLE PUMP.
A CAR CLAIMED TO BE IN TH RULES. GOTTA KEEP IT REAL.


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Come on Caleb me and you are cool so dont accuse me of having weight until you see it your self. I dont say you have weight even though people say you do. I dont believe things until i see it. There are always people accusing others of cheating and thats why a bunch the drama comes up. If you are building a single im looking forward to hopping you as soon as my car is redone. I always had a great time hopping you. The car did do 52" look at the stick each red mark is 5 inches and in that pic it is not even on the bumper. Talk to you later bro.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 17 2006, 10:39 PM~6592860
> *Come on Caleb me and you are cool so dont accuse me of having weight until you see it your self. I dont say you have weight even though people say you do. I dont believe things until i see it. There are always people accusing others of cheating and thats why a bunch the drama comes up.  If you are building a single im looking forward to hopping you as soon as my car is redone.  I always had a great time hopping you.  The car did do 52" look at the stick each red mark is 5 inches and in that pic it is not even on the bumper.  Talk to you later bro.
> *


you sat at my shop homie and said you and your guys filled up guys bumper and put it on there. you dont remember that now. its cool there were other people ther that heard you too. the owner of the car told me what you guys did after you and him had the fall out. he told on you guys, you agreed to me in person.

WHY WOULD ONLY ONE OF THE 3OR 4 SINGLES YALL HAVE BE WIEGHTED?
MAKES NO SENSE, SO WELL ASSUME THEY ALL DO. 
PAUL LOOKED IN MY TRUNK ASK HIM IF THERE IS WIEGHT THE ANSWER IS NO, NEVER HAS NEVER WILL.


----------



## knockin87 (Mar 5, 2006)

if anybody got videos post'em up


----------



## 1sikMC (Aug 17, 2004)

Yea TROY'S car had weight not MINE. He did have the weight for a STREET HOP as in no rules and the car hit the bumper the ONLY reason he wanted weight was to make sure he would win. Now look what the car did after we took HIS weight out it for chehalis show the car did not work it did 41" and i have no problem with you wanting to look at my set-up or anything else i have nothing to hide from you bro. Im in this for the fun of it not for the broke down payouts we get at shows. But its starting to not look fun no more cuz people take it way too serious. Lets just keep the peace bro. I have nothing else to say about this so lets just lowride.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1sikMC_@Nov 17 2006, 10:56 PM~6592965
> *Yea TROY'S car had weight not MINE.  He did have the weight for a STREET HOP as in no rules and the car hit the bumper the ONLY reason he wanted weight was to make sure he would win. Now look what the car did after we took HIS weight out it for chehalis show  the car did not work it did 41" and i have no problem with you wanting to look at my set-up or anything else i have nothing to hide from you bro. Im in this for the fun of it not for the broke down payouts we get at shows.  But its starting to not look fun no more cuz people take it way too serious. Lets just keep the peace bro. I have nothing else to say about this so lets just lowride.
> *


I THINK YOU A COOL GUY FOR SURE ALOT OF PEOPLE WORK HARD AT THIS
JUST KEEP THA GAME REAL. YOUR CAR JUMPS I NEVER SAID IT DONT
WERE COOL OR I WOULDNT HAVE GAVE YOU THOSE PARTS IM ALWAYS WILLING TO HELP. IM AFTER YOUR SPONSER SO WHO EVER I CAN FIND WITH THAT STUFF OUT HERE IM GIVIN UP BACK BUMPER TO THEM. THATS WHY I WENT FULL STREET
FOR THOSE BIG NUMBERS. I DO LIKE YOU SHANE.


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

1sikmc- thanks for the reply/set up you have-sound like i have the same. any pics of the pumps you used? do you find a difference by laying the pump side ways/coming straight out the port rather than using a 90 degree union, etc etc any tips? it costs alot to experiment with shit over in the uk-the shipping can cost more than the parts!!! keep this topic going! thanks


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Nov 18 2006, 12:42 AM~6593331
> *1sikmc- thanks for the reply/set up you have-sound like i have the same. any pics of the pumps you used? do you find a difference by laying the pump side ways/coming straight out the port rather than using a 90 degree union, etc etc any tips?  it costs alot to experiment with shit over in the uk-the shipping can cost more than the parts!!!  keep this topic going! thanks
> *


you aint wrong there homie shit kills ya to ship shit


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

what kind of motors r u guys runnin on your singles


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Nov 18 2006, 06:20 PM~6595896
> *what kind of motors r u guys runnin on your singles
> *


saco comps good up to 144 volts..if your burnin them your not good on the switch...


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

saco all the way!! stevie-d saco don't even get hot!!

tho i believe ron has given me another motor to try! can't remember what he said it was as i was too stoned to listen to steve d last time


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

haha thats right you got a special motor coming


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)




----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

Single gate 10 Batt.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Nov 21 2006, 12:49 AM~6609323
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What kinda fitting is coming off the t on the front gate?? looks liek som zig zag fitting unless my eys r tripping on me


----------



## hoppers602 (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Nov 21 2006, 02:06 AM~6609353
> *What kinda fitting is coming off the t on the front gate?? looks liek som zig zag fitting unless my eys r tripping on me
> *


I had just set the pump back in because i put a new gear in.(it has a cap on it)


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

hopper602 thanks for posting pics up, do you find any difference from unions etc-such as 90 degree fitting etc-i see alot of people trying to have a straight flow etc to the nose. what volts are you running? are you on number 11 heads. thanks steve


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Nov 19 2006, 12:45 AM~6597121
> *saco comps good up to 144 volts..if your burnin them your not good on the switch...
> *


thanx homie and yes i'm still learning after about 10 motors


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 15 2006, 11:26 PM~6578668
> *HERES MY BOY ''PINKY'S'' CUTLASS.....BMH BUILT,PINKY TWEAKED :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Nov 21 2006, 06:33 PM~6612672
> *thanx homie and yes i'm still learning after about 10 motors
> *


10 motors? 
try starting at a lower voltage and step up the voltage after you feel comfortable with the current voltage.


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Nov 23 2006, 09:54 PM~6626400
> *10 motors?
> try starting at a lower voltage and step up the voltage after you feel comfortable with the current voltage.
> *


----------



## killadouble (Nov 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Nov 21 2006, 01:45 AM~6609315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hay bro i have seen your impala on truucha, and yes it gets down. :biggrin:


----------



## illholla (Mar 21, 2006)

what are some of the more popular single pumps?


----------



## 82-REDRUM (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by hoppers602_@Nov 21 2006, 02:45 AM~6609315
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That fucker workin


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

yeah, 3 years ago it was


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 28 2009, 11:33 AM~15207260
> *yeah, 3 years ago it was
> *


STFU !!! :uh:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

im gunna stick to 8 batts and see how much fun i can have putting it on the bumper with no extra weight.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Sep 28 2009, 02:10 PM~15208760
> *STFU !!! :uh:
> *


go put some custom primer on another stock car so you can say you built it :cheesy:


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

i know theres more out there...


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 28 2009, 08:33 PM~15212815
> *go put some custom primer on another stock car so you can say you built it  :cheesy:
> *


YESSIR !!!! 
AND GO AND PUT A TRADEMARK ON YOUR REINFORCING PLATES BEFORE SOMEONE TAKES YOUR IDEA!!!!


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

not a hopper but works good :biggrin:


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by madmax64_@Oct 1 2009, 06:58 AM~15237723
> *
> 
> 
> ...


............... nice ryde


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

lookin good max. Now upgrade to a piston tank and fill her up wit 150 psi of nitrogen and 80 pounds of air in the tires and c wut it do


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Single pump 8 Batts 2 the nose let me know what u think .


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLQu-ht_5o0


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

it looks like ur only missin a couple of things to hit that bumper. Wuts the details of ur setup if u dont mind me askin..


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Oct 2 2009, 11:48 AM~15249013
> *Single pump 8 Batts 2 the nose let me know what u think .
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLQu-ht_5o0
> *


Looks good, but 52"?


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Purple Haze_@Oct 2 2009, 12:16 PM~15249730
> *Looks good, but 52"?
> *




That's What the judges said i was just hitt'n the switch.


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Oct 2 2009, 01:36 PM~15249867
> *That's What the judges said i was just hitt'n the switch.
> *


LOL cant hate on that homie.. Lookin good though! We'll be bringing a single pump street car out your way next weekend for the supershow


----------



## matdogg (Feb 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Oct 2 2009, 10:48 AM~15249013
> *Single pump 8 Batts 2 the nose let me know what u think .
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLQu-ht_5o0
> *



looks good but it hops slow for only having 8 batts in the back


----------



## trunkgotknock (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Oct 2 2009, 10:48 AM~15249013
> *Single pump 8 Batts 2 the nose let me know what u think .
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XLQu-ht_5o0
> *


............. looks good homie.......


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by matdogg_@Oct 2 2009, 01:08 PM~15250174
> *looks good but it hops slow for only having 8 batts in the back
> *





I have 12 in the trunk 8 2 the nose.


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJCILLO805_@Oct 2 2009, 03:21 PM~15250779
> *I have 12 in the trunk 8 2 the nose.
> *


WHY DONT YOU RUN 10 TO THE NOSE,IT WILL GET TO THE BUMPER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

View My Videosingle pump street 8 batterys built by the rules when they had rules....


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

single gate 8 batterys no weight...... :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

is it at 96volts? seems like it can get higher if u wanted it to


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

single pump 9 batterys


----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Oct 2 2009, 04:43 PM~15252090
> *is it at 96volts? seems like it can get higher if u wanted it to
> *


 workn on it still trying to fine tune the piston...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigcadi_@Oct 2 2009, 05:09 PM~15252291
> *workn on it still trying to fine tune the piston...
> *


gotcha


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 2 2009, 02:49 PM~15251062
> *WHY DONT YOU RUN 10 TO THE NOSE,IT WILL GET TO THE BUMPER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



Im Going 2 Go 2 9 or 10 once i fix my a-arms.


----------



## 250/604 (Aug 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Sep 28 2009, 10:33 AM~15207260
> *yeah, 3 years ago it was
> *


It worked untill about a year ago when i pulled out the setup and put it in a towncar for the owner


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt!


----------



## lil john (May 30, 2007)

SINGLE 10 BATTS.


----------



## project 79 (Sep 12, 2009)

single pump 10 batts

both irving customz eqquiped  and built

single pump 8 batts


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lil john_@Oct 5 2009, 11:27 AM~15271651
> *SINGLE 10 BATTS.
> 
> 
> ...


you got stuck :0 :0 :0


----------



## Purple Haze (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Southside01_@Oct 5 2009, 01:24 PM~15272860
> *you got stuck :0  :0  :0
> *


LOL good catch :biggrin:


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lil john_@Oct 5 2009, 10:27 AM~15271651
> *SINGLE 10 BATTS.
> 
> 
> ...


homie did u buy that tranny crossmember for dual exhaust or did u make it??


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

ttt


----------



## L-BOOGIE (Jul 19, 2006)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## H0PSH0P (Oct 20, 2009)

<<<< :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)




----------



## bigcadi (Feb 22, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## StreetFame (Apr 9, 2008)




----------

